# Lets update mass.



## SNOWANDICEMAN (Sep 11, 2007)

Lets update the mass. list,ussmileyflag


----------



## chcav1218 (Jul 31, 2008)

Lynnfield, Mass
Chris Cavalieri
781 752 5611

I have a small operation this year so I will be availabe, especially throughout the night.


----------



## Mass4x4fun (Nov 17, 2006)

Weston Ma
Ron C
781.983.5166

3 rig's and 100 driveway's
Do you want to help?


----------



## Captain (Sep 27, 2008)

Ludlow, MA

Jay C.

413.374.4352

I have 15 driveway accounts (will probably grow to 20). Can offer help if needed for driveways or small parking lot.

Also, never had a back up, but it would be nice to know someone local just in case.


----------



## Mass4x4fun (Nov 17, 2006)

Captain;620742 said:


> Ludlow, MA
> 
> Jay C.
> 
> ...


Jay,
You will get more snow in Ludlow than me. But you are 80 mi. away. That is a long drive in a storm. If you can't find some one local you might consider a cheep backup truck. I do have one for sale. I would like to get $3,000 for it. Get back to me if you have any interest.

Ron


----------



## Captain (Sep 27, 2008)

Mass4x4fun;620765 said:


> Jay,
> You will get more snow in Ludlow than me. But you are 80 mi. away. That is a long drive in a storm. If you can't find some one local you might consider a cheep backup truck. I do have one for sale. I would like to get $3,000 for it. Get back to me if you have any interest.
> 
> Ron


Thanks Ron,

I actually could have used the Jeep I just gave to my son. I ended up selling the plow that was on it though.

I'm more looking for someone local with a truck and plowing experience so that if somethin happens, they can back me up. I could do the same for them.

In 12 years I only had one storm that I broke down in the middle of it and couldn't complete my route.

~Jay


----------



## Mass4x4fun (Nov 17, 2006)

Captain;620774 said:


> Thanks Ron,
> 
> I actually could have used the Jeep I just gave to my son. I ended up selling the plow that was on it though.
> 
> ...


I run 2 YJ Jeeps and a 2500 Dodge, but I prefer the Jeeps. What kind of Jeep did you give to your son?

Ron


----------



## Captain (Sep 27, 2008)

Mass4x4fun;621375 said:


> I run 2 YJ Jeeps and a 2500 Dodge, but I prefer the Jeeps. What kind of Jeep did you give to your son?
> 
> Ron


2000 Jeep Cherokee - he just got his permit 2 weeks ago. I need to throw a set of front wheel bearing hub assemblies in it before he get's his license. Actually found a place in Mass that has them at a reasonable price - $155.00 for both sides.


----------



## mike33087 (Feb 9, 2005)

its all on here http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=43971


----------



## scitown (Dec 9, 2007)

[email protected] Plow out of Scituate Cohasset and hingham. During snow I am online and check my email constantly if I am home. If I am not home I am plowing and probably pulling my hair out. If anyone needs help drop me an email and I will see what I can do for you. Most of the time if the rest of the state is getting snow we are not. Keep that in mind. I am home watching it snow every where but on the coast.

Anyone from mass have a rear pull plow and where did you get it? I have been trying to buy a certain brand for over a month and the dealer wont return my calls. Thanks and keep me in mind when it is raining at my house and snowing at your I would be happy to help out. Fully insured.


----------



## dcl25 (Oct 21, 2008)

available in weymouth and will travel within 10 miles of area 

dave 
(781-500-9903)


----------



## BigLou80 (Feb 25, 2008)

Lou Hale
Hale Construction Services INC
South Hadley/Greenfield, MA 413-522-0546
Experience plowing parking lots(wall mart-BigY) roads(town of S.Hadley) and driveways 

I usually have plenty going on when it snows but as any one from this area knows you can have 18" in one spot and 3" 25 miles away. So no promises but feel free to give a call if you live on the I91 corridor from souther VT/NH to Hartford, CT 

MY truck: 02 gmc 2500hd With 8'6" fisher EZ-V, Also have snow blower with man to run it. Other trucks may be available depending on the weather.


----------

